# Anyone know of any photo library mgmt software alternatives?



## dodge&burn (Jan 10, 2019)

I am looking for a simple digital photo mgmt system that doesn't have all the bells n whistles of LR.  I don't need full featured editing tools.  I am simply looking for a system that I can search for specific photos in my library and be able to do it not only locally on my servers but remotely as well. (web based).  Anyone familiar with Grrsystems or Canto?  Any advice much appreciated....especially from Cletus!  Thank you.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jan 10, 2019)

Canto is an Enterprise DAM and not a 'simple digital photo mgmt system'. It does offer much more than Lightroom but it's also much more expensive.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 10, 2019)

Before I discovered Lightroom and while I still ran Windows I used iMatch


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 10, 2019)

There is a very active thread on that very topic right now at dpreview
Which DAM/Catalog/Library do you use?: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## RobOK (Jan 15, 2019)

There is a famous quote that Churchill repeated, "Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others"

I feel that way about Lightroom sometimes, it is the worst photo library and organizing and editing tool, except all the others.

You might want to write down some of your important requirements:
* ingest and culling tools (how important)
* keywording and ratings, folders and collections
* how do you want to search
* exporting / social media

I would be interested in what you come up with, I have not tried the ones you mentioned.


----------



## terrellcwoods (Jan 15, 2019)

dodge&burn said:


> I am looking for a simple digital photo mgmt system that doesn't have all the bells n whistles of LR.  I don't need full featured editing tools.  I am simply looking for a system that I can search for specific photos in my library and be able to do it not only locally on my servers but remotely as well. (web based).  Anyone familiar with Grrsystems or Canto?  Any advice much appreciated....especially from Cletus!  Thank you.


Canto is probably a bit to involved and costly. Not my favorite, but I have also used ACDSEE. A lot of my peers love this software.  My question is,  what is it that LR is not accomplishing for your workflow.


----------



## tspear (Jan 15, 2019)

dodge&burn said:


> I am looking for a simple digital photo mgmt system that doesn't have all the bells n whistles of LR.  I don't need full featured editing tools.  I am simply looking for a system that I can search for specific photos in my library and be able to do it not only locally on my servers but remotely as well. (web based).  Anyone familiar with Grrsystems or Canto?  Any advice much appreciated....especially from Cletus!  Thank you.



As @clee01l  mentioned iMatch meets your requirements. It even has a web version available, but I have not checked the prices for the feature or technical requirements.
Within the Adobe world, you might look at the new Lightroom CC, which is cloud based, and allows editing on multiple devices. Further it does not offer as many development and configuration tools as LightRoom Classic.


----------



## dodge&burn (Jan 15, 2019)

RobOK said:


> There is a famous quote that Churchill repeated, "Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others"
> 
> I feel that way about Lightroom sometimes, it is the worst photo library and organizing and editing tool, except all the others.
> 
> ...


OK....thanks!  I'll try to circle back and let you know what i come up with.


----------



## dodge&burn (Jan 15, 2019)

tspear said:


> As @clee01l  mentioned iMatch meets your requirements. It even has a web version available, but I have not checked the prices for the feature or technical requirements.
> Within the Adobe world, you might look at the new Lightroom CC, which is cloud based, and allows editing on multiple devices. Further it does not offer as many development and configuration tools as LightRoom Classic.


OK....thanks!


----------



## dodge&burn (Jan 16, 2019)

Jimmsp said:


> There is a very active thread on that very topic right now at dpreview
> Which DAM/Catalog/Library do you use?: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review


Thanks Jim!  That was useful to read that thread.  It seems there is a divide among users of those who need a DAM for primarily editing vs. organizing.  i fall into the latter....


----------



## RobOK (Apr 13, 2019)

What did you end up doing, at least for now?


----------



## Klaas (May 2, 2019)

What about Daminion?

Klaas


----------

